# Swedish Air Force 'what ifs'.....



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, after getting my 1/48 Airfix TSR-2 together with Swedish decals for it, I thought that I'd get some more aircraft for some interesting 'what ifs'....well, not too many! 

First out is the TSR-2 and I'll pick up on the idea where as it says on paper coming with the decals, that the Swedish Air Force bought the rights for licence production and built 64 aircraft, called the SAAB B-55, equipping three Wings.

Second will be the F53 E/E or BAC Lightning, which were bought and built under licence as well, due to opening of four new fighter Wings, each with three Squadrons. 192 aircraft. These would operate together with our J35 Draken fighters. These would be SAAB J36.

E/E Canberra, which were bought and licencensed as a replacement for our retiring J 34 Hawker Hunters. 120 aircraft. This will be the B(I)6 version, with the larger fuel capacity. These would be SAAB B-54.

Blackburn Buccaneer, same again, bought and built under licence replacing our retiring fleet of 405 SAAB 32Lansen, retiring in the late 60's and early 70's.... equipping some coastal and nothern Squadrons. These would be SAAB A-33.

Will also squeeze in an F-18A or B as we looked at those as a replacement for our J 37 Viggen, before we decided to build our own JAS 39 Gripen.



_See what happens when you're bored....._


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow sounds great Jan look forward to it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2010)

It'll be good fun H!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like a fun project old chap. So that's _another_ extension to the accommodation needed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

So when will the surgery take place Jan......I mean another set of arms will come in handy....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, but her arms will be busy fighting off his arms 

Cool concept Jan, cannot wait to see it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Just you wait fellas, I'll find a way to blame Terry for this....
Just been thinking, as we had 44 S 32 Lansen, which were specialized for maritime and photo reconnaissance, it maybe would be an idea to add a few PR.7's....
Can one kitbash parts from the PR.9 and add them to make a PR.7, as the kit comes with two different camera bays?

ideas and suggestions?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Should be straightforward old boy, all the same basic airframe, just different lumps and bumps!
And don't you go blaming me, especially if you're wearing the blue and yellow tartan of the Ancient Clan Pedersen-Orstrom !!! (saw your post in the mug shots thread!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, think that I just found an answer to my own question here.... Found these at A 2 Zee Models: CANBERRA PR 3 AND PR 7 CONVERSION SET

*Canberra PR.3 and PR.7 conversion set*

_This set comprises the required clear cast parts for the camera areas, the fuselage extension, clear cast canopy and the choice of two clear cast nose cones, a set of camera port blanks are included for various configerations, a set of aerials are also included.

Decals can be found from various sources and quite a few options are available on the Model Alliance sheet MA48127.

The masters and all the research and artwork for the set were done by Alan Southcombe, assisted by Alistair McLean_


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds good old boy. Can't open the pics though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2010)

As been said, the TSR-2 and the F53 Lightning will be dressed up in the splinter camouflage , black, brown, darkgreen and lightgreen with blue-grey lower camouflage....not looking forward to it. 

The Buccaneer, here I was thinking of using the same colours, but....instead make an 'experimental' camouflage in 'zebra' style....and except the blue-grey.

The Canberra however.....think that I'll go for an old J 35 Draken style, blue-grey underside and dark olive and dark blue top.

The PR.7 Canberra (If I get one ), I haaaave nooo idea!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2010)

This was the colours used on the '35 and its camouflage....blue grey, dark blue and dark olive green.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

Look forward to these. About February 2012??!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2010)

About the next defense budget old boy....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

What defence budget?!! We can't even afford a_ picture _of a bullet, never mind new aircraft, tanks, boat things etc !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Got this instead for a PR.7 Canberra, the PR.9.... It'll become one of 25 S-54A's, ordered and delivered to the Swedish Air Force through '60 and '61.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice one old chap. How many Canberras is that now then?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Errr.....mmmm......eeeehh.....weeeellllll....





4!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Almost a Flight, and soon be a Squadron if you're not careful old chap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just another one of those 'bugs' I guess old boy....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Think that I've found somewhat a way to do the 'splinter' on my two birds, the Lightning and the TSR-2....
I don't know if it's 'Gunsmoke' who's done this or not, but here's the link to where the pics comes from: AJ 37 VIGGEN

Quite like it! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2010)

That must takes hours and hours to mask, then re-mask, then remove masks! Think I'd go nuts! (OK, I know, I'm already nuts!)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2010)

GREAT!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Now that is nicely done.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Should be useful on the TSR-2 and Lightning....I hope!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Why did I have to come across these..? It's a good thing that I'm _not_ easily lead and know when to say _no!_

A review on Aeroscale here: AeroScale :: First Look Review: E.E. Canberra PR.9 Upgrades by Rowan Baylis

The 1-6 is from the Pavla website and is 1-3 TSR-2 and 4-6 Canberra with the last being for the PR.9.
The last pics is the cockpit done by Pappy at Britmodeller.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice stuff! It must be a bit gloomy stuck in the nose of that PR9 !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Better not suffer from claustrophobia.....and there's not even facilities on the flight!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

You learn something new every day...! I had no idea about this!   Need to get one now!  

_Series production of the Do 215 A-1 began in 1939. The order, intended for the Swedish Air Force, was stopped in August 1939 due to the political situation. The 18 extant aircraft were embargoed and pressed into Luftwaffe service upon the outbreak of World War II._


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

Never heard of that, pretty interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yup! Interesting it is indeed!

*Edit:*

*Do 215 A-1*
_Designation of original 18 aircraft built for Swedish Air Force order._
*Do 215 B-0*
_3 aircraft of A-1 version re-equipped for Luftwaffe with FuG 10 and operated for bomber/reconnaissance duties._
*Do 215 B-1*
_Renamed remaining 15 aircraft of A-1 version operated by Luftwaffe._


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Was there a huge difference in cockpits between the RN and RAF Buccaneers?
And, what was the reason for the bulged bomb bay?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2010)

Not a huge difference - mainly to do with equipment fit for the weapons load, Sea Eagle or Martel, in the rear cockpit, and hardly visible in 1/48th scale.
The bulged bay was mainly additional fuel tankage.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm obliged to you young man, thank you frightfully....


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 19, 2010)

YOU ARE MY HERO,L


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Tack! 
Cheers! 

Might change my BI(6) to the USAAF B-57, like the tandem style of the crew! Just need a way around or whatever, to how we got them!


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Nov 19, 2010)

funderar på att köpa en me 109 och, du vet "försvenska" den.

Thinking off buying a me 109, and you know "swedinize" it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

I think you should mate. If I remember correctly, I think we (Sweden) went down to Poland and looked on their PZL.11, Mirage has a good one in 1/48, don't know if you can find it in 1/72 though.
The Dornier Do 215 would be coul as well! 8)

Bara och kora igang! Get cracking!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, keeping an eye on 4 or 5 Airfix 1/48 F2/F6 Lightnings on ebay right now, would be d*mned if I didn't managed to take one, if not too much silly money that is....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Another one to add to the future fun....just a F2/F6 Lightning and a Buccaneer missing and we're sorted....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2010)

Right, added this one... Just that blasted F2/F6 Lightning that's missing now...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2010)

What about the Smorgasbord Dancin FG6B ??


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh...look at the time!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, yes .... the pub's open !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2010)

Not for another 1 hour and 33 minutes......siiiigh!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeez! He's clock-watching for the pub now !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2010)

How rude! Just got kicked out from my local waterhole, just because they wanted to close up! 

Latest addition to this 'what if' thingmajig...






Will be fun to figure out different camouflages for these birds. So far I only know that the Lightning and the TSR-2 will have the splinter camouflage. 
Pr.9 Canberra, probably all over blue-grey, being a photo-recon bird, perhaps with a colourful tail....
As for the B-57, most likely black lower paintjob, with the top in the dark, medium green and tan... Probably not use the black there, might look odd, we'll see...
Finally, the Buccaneer....thinking the black, dark and medium green and the tan in a wrap around job here...

Just need to work the suitable Vallejo paints....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds good - and some tricky masking jobs!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Come across a slight 'problem'...
Which are the better ones, when it come to cockpits etc., CMK, Neomega or Pavla?

For the TSR-2, you have the CMK and Pavla cockpits and wheelbays....
For the Buccaneer, you have the Pavla and Neomega cockpits.... 
For the F2/F6 Lightning, you have the Aires, CMK and Neomega cockpits....
For the PR.9 Canberra, you have the CMK and Pavla cockpits....
and.....
For the B-57 Canberra you have the CMK cockpit....

As we all know the Airifx aren't all bad (right Terry? ), but the cockpits leave a bit to be desired and the wheelbays.......so, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2011)

YES! Finally I can add this lass to the set up..... Now, if I only knew more about computers and had a good program, so that I could play with different camouflage styles....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah, peace at last! Our Swettish chap has finally got his other Lightning!
Well done old boy!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to go old boy!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheers fellas....time to play with different camouflages now..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2011)

This could come in handy, as you can get it in 1/48! 8)

Gator Mask 1/72 Saab AJ-37 'Viggen'


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Finally got the last piece to my Swedish Air Force 'what if'..... 

Five birds.... 8)


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent Jan, now get going!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah...get cracking mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Where to start, where to start??


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 18, 2011)

What's the easiest kit? I'd have the Bucc in the middle somewhere! When you do build it, I've found this:

- The Airfix Tribute Forum - :: 1/48 Buccaneer building made easy

I'd also break up the Canberra's so you're not building two in a row. Maybe start with one of them?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with Cory, Canberra first......and last!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Right then.....PR.9 or the B-57?


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 18, 2011)

PR.9, just because it has the number 9 in it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thinking that one in highspeed silver with a colourful tail....


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 18, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2011)

Or two greys....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Trying to find some inspiration among all that goes on....
Done some work on one of my Swedish Canberras..


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad to see you in action again, Jan. How are you doing pal?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2011)

It lives ! Good going Bertie old boy !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks fellas! A bit much on the go here, busy at work with long heavy shifts, among other things, all you want is some peace and quiet to do things.....lol!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad your still hanging with us Jan!! Will this one get finished? (_he says looking at his Dauntless_....)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2011)

Good progress old boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers chaps, appreciated as always.... 
Honestly, this place with all its.......caracters, is what keeps me sane!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyway, a good job Jasiu.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2011)

JAN..! Good to see ya on the go Man...nice work!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers guys!
Playing with the idea, to get a couple of MiG, as if Sweden had ended up behind the iron curtain.....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2011)

Or seaplanes, in case Sweden was behind the bathroom curtain. I'll get me coat .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wildcat FoX, remember that pic old boy?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2011)

Hurumph !


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting ideas here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Wildcat FoX, remember that pic old boy?



Oooops!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Black done, maybe another layer......
Now, just figure out how to do the top camo, black, brown, light and dark green.....and not splinter.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2011)

Neat work old chap, have a sherry.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 6, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Neat work old chap, have a sherry.



No, have an Akvavit


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2011)

Heck, don't encourage him !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2011)

Did attach the canopy today.....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2011)

Splendid old chap. Looking forward to seeing the colour scheme don't you know.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2011)

Much obliged old chap, thanks awfully!
Me too, have no idea of style yet....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2011)

A tad too light me think, maybe try a shade or so darker.....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2011)

not bad at all old fruit, can hardly tell its been painted its so smooth, have a wee one !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice Jan, what colour did you use?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers gentlemen, appreciated as always!

I used Model Air's 71034 Sandy Brown. It looks a bit light, but at the same it looks alright. Think that I'll need to dig out the numbers again for the colours we use/used for our camouflage, brown, olive and dark green.....besides black......and figure out how to do the camouflage itself.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Jan! look forwarsd to that camo job..


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just playing a bit.....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2011)

With yourself..????  Looking good.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2011)

I like that - bit like a Kubelwagen.


----------



## rochie (Sep 20, 2011)

Wurger said:


> With yourself..????  Looking good.



shame on you Wojtek !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wojtek.... 
Cheers gentlemen, appreciated as always....!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry , but I couldn't resist myself.


----------



## A4K (Sep 20, 2011)

Nor could Jan! 

Great Canberra mate, love that smooth paintwork...


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 21, 2011)

How goes this tale of fun, paint, jovial plastic and skoals? It's been quite humourous so far 8) 
This Friday I'll think I'll get a crate in and try to fly IL2 at the same time...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Did a wee bit of touch on the black, top camou next.....then legs!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2011)

Me like!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheers fellas, appreciated as always!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking rather decent old boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you awfully old chap, have a dram or several.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2011)

Hic !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2011)

TSR.2 was made for the Swedish splinter camouflage......d*mn she looks good!! 8)

Britmodeller.com > Swedish TSR2


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2016)

Someone beat me to it....even if it's a NF14 and not an NF11, which we were very interested in back in the day....
Maybe put some Swedish markings on one of the F8's?  






Here's a link to the build, it's in German though.... "Roter Niklas": Armstrong Whitworth J31/Meteor NF.14, Flygvapnet, F17; 1959


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks rather good in that colour scheme.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2016)

I drink to that old chap....pint, or a large brandy Squire?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)

She does look good in splinter camouflage!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)

What inspired to do a Swedish Meteor, at some point....lol

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2020)

Start to think about some Swedish Navy "What If" thingmajigs....including some second hand:


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 14, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Start to think about some Swedish Navy "What If" thingmajigs....including some second hand:
> 
> View attachment 573346



The Royal Swedish Navy operates in the Baltic, which is probably one of the worst places on the planet to try to operate an aircraft carrier. This would not seem to be a terribly useful option.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> The Royal Swedish Navy operates in the Baltic, which is probably one of the worst places on the planet to try to operate an aircraft carrier. This would not seem to be a terribly useful option.



Do tell! 👍🏻

I was thinking (I know, nobody's more surprised than me!), that they also ventured out in the Atlantic and North Atlantic every so often.... 🤨🤔


----------

